# Fork oil revisited....



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys,

As you know my Phaon has hardly three full months of service.

Magura says to change oil once a year. I didn't obeyed... only to find out my oil was black as midnight rigth there where you never get any sun!! 

The seals on the Phaon are very tight and take ages to break in.

Moral of the story, check your fork oil. Those using open bath forks (Fox, Magura, Marzocchi) should do it at least every 6 months after the initial oil change that should be done a few rides after new.

Those with Manitous and Rock Shox, check your semi-bath oil in the same frame of time.

It seems that at least the conditions we have in central mexico are very aggressive in that regard. When it's dry it's the powder like dust that gets into the fork and when it's wet it's the mud.

Your fork will thank you for it with years of service.

Happy Trails!
Warp


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Guys,
> 
> As you know my Phaon has hardly three full months of service.
> 
> ...


Damn...my fork needs some love


----------

